# Who here had one -h-e-l-l- of a stressful day?



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

What a freaking day it's been! Looks like I'm pulling an ALL NIGHTER at the office so that you guys get to watch movies at the Cinema. 

I thought it would be nice to hear some stressful work stories - so I decided to make this post! 

Since I stepped foot in the office till now, I haven't had time to breath... just too much work to do... look at my desk!

Ahhhh! Back to work...

-Joey


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pls get jason statham and christian bale to come and do a premier here, and invite me pls


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> pls get jason statham and christian bale to come and do a premier here, and invite me pls


Jas: be done  he's a cool mofo!
Chris: Im not a fan of his world (except American Psycho) - but await for T4 "Terminator 4" he plays John Oconnor


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Jas: be done  he's a cool mofo!
> Chris: Im not a fan of his world (except American Psycho) - but await for T4 "Terminator 4" he plays John Oconnor


Joey when do we get to watch Slum dog millionaire?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Look at your desk?

All I see is a gold credit card, a screen, a keyboard and a mouse.

Admit it, you are going to spend the night on eBay


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Is that a Mac? or is the stress getting to me


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

i was bored most of the day..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

he took out his card to pay for his forum premium membership


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

karendee said:


> Joey when do we get to watch Slum dog millionaire?


I like your name _*Karen(Dee)*_ - ahh?!?! what's ur number? jk! 

We had the special screening last night at Grand Cineplex (next to the Hyatt) and it was great! The film hits Cinemas across the UAE on Jan 22nd  make sure you go to GRAND CINEMAS to watch it  we're all over the Middle-East, and in Dubai we're located: (Grand Hyatt, Festival City, Metroplex, Ibn Battuta, Mercato & AL Ghurair) - ps: once your at the cinema look around you let me know if you spot me in a poster, here's a hint; it's beside the "Now Showing" movie posters 








Ohh and yes, I have a mac! Once you go MAC u never go BACK 



Ogri750 said:


> Look at your desk?
> 
> All I see is a gold credit card, a screen, a keyboard and a mouse.
> 
> Admit it, you are going to spend the night on eBay


Good observation fawker  hahah I was paying one of my WEEKLY PARKING FINES 

_*@Dave*_; hahah too funny bro! Did you do any work at all?

*@Izzy*; Did you know with a Premium account you have access to Adultfinder-dot-com?


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome!!! thanks for the info Joey


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> _*@Dave*_; hahah too funny bro! Did you do any work at all?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> JoeyDee said:
> 
> 
> > _*@Dave*_; hahah too funny bro! Did you do any work at all?
> ...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

hey in that picture is the one hot blonde in the middle licking the brunettes head? And yes I do see you, is that your poop face? hahahahahah .. hey I know someone famous now besides shaik mo


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> bigdave said:
> 
> 
> > you got a maid from ikea?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bigdave said:


> I did untill we got a maid.


Were you listening to 103.8 this morning? Jessica was talking about this all morning... drove me nuts.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> JoeyDee said:
> 
> 
> > _*@Dave*_; hahah too funny bro! Did you do any work at all?
> ...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Were you listening to 103.8 this morning? Jessica was talking about this all morning... drove me nuts.


nope I was sleeping prolly. if jessica ate a few hamburgers I would let her touch me. 

oh and she doesnt even have a forehead, she has a five head.. bwhahahahh someone needs to tell her not to pull her hair back anymore. lollercoaster


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bigdave said:


> nope I was sleeping prolly. if jessica ate a few hamburgers I would let her touch me.


I'd take her out for a cup of a tea and biscotti's  but that's about it really... I'd then proceed to drive her home  hahahah


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Nickel said:


> bigdave said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, the life of a house husband!! LOL!! I will take one - house that is!! The husband I can do without - had too many already. LOL!!
> ...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

gracejones said:


> why have i not been extended this courtesy... would certainly beat subways/ burger king by a country mile although it may have to be coffee


if you looked like the "grace Jones" I would run away. prolly throw some coffee at you. lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

bigdave said:


> stop flirting with me nickel...
> just kidding
> 
> too many?? how many is it? or is it the one was too much kinda deal?


yayyy DAVE is getting some action  hahaha jk!

Grace, sorry were you saying something? I just got caught up with my BB Bold?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

bigdave said:


> Nickel said:
> 
> 
> > stop flirting with me nickel...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

gracejones said:


> you and your blackberry can f*** off!!! its like one big happy family... you me and ur frickkkkkkkin blackberry
> 
> anyone who knows how to destroy one of these things... write me!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

gracejones said:


> you and your blackberry can f*** off!!! its like one big happy family... you me and ur frickkkkkkkin blackberry
> 
> anyone who knows how to destroy one of these things... write me!


Grace, the only way to destroy a blackberry is to drop it in water, preferably throw in the sea. The battery will fry!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

PaulUK said:


> the only way to destroy a blackberry is to drop it in water, preferably throw in the sea. The battery will fry!


YOu can take me away from the blackberry - but you can't take the blackberry out of me


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

this is turning into bb thread you started saturday thats weird


----------

